# 7800 to 9000 is it worth it?



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi, has anybody done the move to 9000 from 7800? Any regrets? I've got a great condition 7800 group, a brand new rear mech as a spare, a brand new Yumeya chain ring... but my front mech cage has started splitting, it's the 2nd FD that I've had on there, I can chase down another but it's geting to the point where a 9000 mech group can be had for a reasonable price and I'm thinking rather than chase around for parts and throwing more money at an old group I should upgrade. Will I miss 7800? is 9000 noticeably better?
I'd love to get some thoughts from people who have made the change.

Thanks.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> Hi, has anybody done the move to 9000 from 7800? Any regrets? I've got a great condition 7800 group, a brand new rear mech as a spare, a brand new Yumeya chain ring... but my front mech cage has started splitting, it's the 2nd FD that I've had on there, I can chase down another but it's geting to the point where a 9000 mech group can be had for a reasonable price and I'm thinking rather than chase around for parts and throwing more money at an old group I should upgrade. Will I miss 7800? is 9000 noticeably better?
> I'd love to get some thoughts from people who have made the change.
> 
> Thanks.


I've ridden it all and a personal call. 7800 was the gold standard until Shimano screwed the pooch with 7900/6700. I just got done testing DA 9000 and then removed it and reinstalled Campy. The shift quality of new DA 9000 is outstanding. To me the ergos aren't even close to Campy.
What I suggest you consider, is stick with your 7800 and if want to make a change, ebay your 7800 and pick up Campy 2015 Chorus or Athena....Campy is further refining already the best mechanical groupset on the market for 2015. 
To me, the 'industrial' feel of new DA 9000 in terms of hard durometer hoods and sharp edges all the way around the shifters...underneath in particular where the first knuckle resides, hard edges of the shift lever etc is pretty unforgivable since it is a clean sheet of paper redesign.
My thoughts.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Just remember when going to a new groupset I.E. 10 speed to 11 speed you may also need a new rear hub or wheelset. I loved 7800 and still think it to be a good standard, however the new 9000 is a fantastic group. For the money though I'd go with Ultegra 6800 and if you wanted to cut a bit of weight look to a 9000 crankset and possibly brakes. 
As stated above campy vs Shimano is another debate.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, I'm running Mavic wheels so the 11 speed change is cool, I can get the 9000 group for around $1500. At the moment my biggest issue is throwing money at maintaining my 7800, the chrome on my FD is starting to chip away and that is a sign of things to come, my cassette will be due for a replacement in the next 6 months. A new cassette and FD alone will be around $400 not to mention chains, cables etc. It just seems that even though I have a few brand new spares it's getting a little silly to pour more money into an old group where it is getting harder and harder to find certain parts. Trouble is I don't want to regret moving away from 7800, I must say the hoods are great and I like that they are not as exposed as 9000, but not having ridden 9000 maybe the hoods are more comfortable. I guess I'd save a little weight..


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

Separating "want" from "need" is tough when it comes to a hobby that you love. Please note that I am using the word "need" loosely here.

I am still running Dura Ace 9 speed. I have replaced everything (due to wear or accident) over the years but for the calipers and the FD. The FD has had chrome flaking off for years but still works fine. Each of the past 2 seasons I have contemplated upgrading to DA 9000, so I am battling the same issue. My tipping point will likely be when my 9 speed shifters fail.

It seems like it's still pretty easy to obtain 7800/10 speed stuff - at least compared to my 9spd group. I would venture that it's still possible to keep that 7800 going for some time. 

It may be that you have the itch to get something new to play with - which I get quite often. That would be a battle of emotion vs logic, which is a tough call. When that happens, a person can make any amount of cost/benefit analysis hard to figure.

Sometimes I get pushback from my pals, telling me to check out the new Ultegra, after my group gives up the ghost. Funny thing is that I have become a DA snob, so any "need" for replacement would be DA.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahh Mike, a man after my own heart. You have pretty much hit the nail on the head. I keep thinking about 9000 but the 7800 still looks beautiful on the bike, one of my riding buddies is dead against be changing it purely based on the look of 7800! I'm still hanging back on any change for the moment unless something incredibly compelling comes to light.


----------

